# Can the Screen Position Be Modified?



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I set my EPG up for Extended Partial Guide with Video. I love the fact that it fills the entire 16 x 9 screen and contains much more info than the 811 EPG. However, due to possible overscan of my DLP set, the last channel row is only partially visible. I would like to raise the image a bit. The guide itself also seems to be left justified instead of centered.

Is there any way to adjust the screen positioning, which was rather easy to do on the 811?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

moman19 said:


> However, due to possible overscan of my DLP set, the last channel row is only partially visible. I would like to raise the image a bit. The guide itself also seems to be left justified instead of centered.
> 
> Is there any way to adjust the screen positioning, which was rather easy to do on the 811?


I noticed the same thing on my rear projection LCD. I have not found an adjustment so I will wait along with you.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Ditto...same on my Sony RPTV, and also with the VIP211 on a Dell LCD.
Must be the software.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

What kind of DLP set do you have? I know on my Samsung, if i set it to "wide", I get some overscan, but if I set it to "expand" I actually get a true 1:1 image . KInd of poorly worded descriptions on Samsung's part.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

zer0cool said:


> What kind of DLP set do you have? I know on my Samsung, if i set it to "wide", I get some overscan, but if I set it to "expand" I actually get a true 1:1 image . KInd of poorly worded descriptions on Samsung's part.


I have a Toshiba DLP. But it's not my set. The guide is clearly not centered correctly. I can expand mine too, but all that does is stretch things out....something I rarely would do with a true HD 16 x 9 program. Nor, does this keep the last row from getting chopped in half lengthwise.


----------



## Cardini (Aug 14, 2002)

moman19 said:


> I have a Toshiba DLP. But it's not my set. The guide is clearly not centered correctly. I can expand mine too, but all that does is stretch things out....something I rarely would do with a true HD 16 x 9 program. Nor, does this keep the last row from getting chopped in half lengthwise.


Is this happening to you in all 6 EPG formats?


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I get a nasty offcenter with the hdmi out, but is perfect with compnent out.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Cardini said:


> Is this happening to you in all 6 EPG formats?


I'm only connected via HDMI so I don't know how it looks via other connections. Per Ghostwriter, Component may be fine. Cutting off the bottom row seems to be an issue relating to Extended Guide. Perhaps it just scrolls up and it's intended to be this way. But being off-center with half a row missing just looks sloppy.


----------



## 120inna55 (May 28, 2003)

Its not you set. This is a left over problem from the 942. My 942 did it, as does my 622, now. It's only there with component. HDMI fixes it. Not a setting to to adjust its orientation. Yeah, its sloppy.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Cardini said:


> Is this happening to you in all 6 EPG formats?


Is on mine, both the 622 and 211, and on different displays.
Same software, different displays, all 6 EPG formats.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I decided to adjust my TV to get more of the picture on the screen. There is sure a lot of overscan. I wonder how much of the 1920x1080i I'm receiving from local stations actually is shown on the screen?

I adjusted it so I would see every pixel transmitted and then backed off a little because some of the SD channels have enough overscan built in that they don't want you to see every pixel and it is distracting. In the end I've lost 1/4 of the last line in the 'extended' program guide.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

I spent about 30 or 40 minutes on my HD projecection monitor (Dish HD 40-300) in the Set up menu aligning the image and noticed the same off-center with the HDMI. I centered things up and did comparisons with both HD and SD content, Dish supplied and OTA. After everthing was aligned and convergence was re-calibrated, I still loose the last line in my program guide on the extended view. Prior to image re-alignment I also had cut-off of the channel numbers.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

I realize that Dish monitors this forum to some extent. Can I suggest that a formal "Bug Report" section (with no flaming) be formed? The misaligned guide is not a show stopper but it should be addressed in a future SW release. 

On the other hand, missing local guide info on only 1 or 2 local channels is much higher up on my priority list, but I'm not sure it's on anyone else's radar.


----------



## Canondave (Feb 1, 2006)

Cardini said:


> Is this happening to you in all 6 EPG formats?


On mine it is only the "Extended-Partial Guide with Video"

All the other guides fit fine.
All bottom scrolls on news channels fit fine.
The "Extended-Partial Guide without Video" fits fine.

Gotta be their software, my overscan is set properly.


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

I see the same problem using a CRT projector. Image is shifted to the left. Unfortunately I would prefer not to make the adjustments at the projector since these adjustments would then also affect my HTPC as well as my other OTA receiver. I'll need the weekend to determine if I can do any workarounds. 

..Doyle


----------



## DvrJunkie (Feb 18, 2006)

Ditto.Hooked up to a dlp rproj Samsung via component.Also have shift to left,partial guide off of screen on lowest channel on epg.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I have a 50" Samsung plasma and I have noticed on my 942. I thought it might be the TV since it doesn't matter which input is used. However, since many people are seeing it, it seems like the 942 is the culprit.


----------

